# Pet pigeon escape



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

I am in trouble again with my pet pigeon.

Short story: he flew away 24 hours ago, he literally escaped through a little space behing the windows blinds. He is about 4 months old he can fly, not so much with the eating as some days I used to force feed him corn.

He survived the first night, he just hangs arround on the buildings. Doesn't want to return on the balcony at least to eat, not to mention he wont recognize me.

This situation is eating me alive, I didn't take him as a pet cause I wanted to - his parents stop feeding him when he was 3 weeks old and tried to chase him away from the balcony. He was totally not ready as he didnt fly or eat.

I did put ads in the neighbourhood with a huge reward in case he comes on the ground and someone grabs him. Londoners consider pigeons as rats and standing next to a private property, telling people that I am trying to capture my pigeon doesnt help at all.

Anyone has experienced the same situation?

Thank you,
Marco


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Since he has not learned for forrage for food on his own, sooner or later he will get real hungry and want to eat. Put a bowl of seeds and fresh water where he can see it on the balcony. Hopefully, he will come and feed. I would not let him see me watching, he might be standoffish with you there. You could rig up a box trap by the food and recapture him that way.

Wishing you and the bird the best.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

box trap, not sure where the link is, seems to be not easy to find...which is irritating...it may take some time, but he will get hungry, as iwerdin has already said.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i would put his cage on the balcony with his food in it, and tie rope to the door and have the other end inside where he can't see you but you can see him.
keep your eyes open and when he goes in, do not hesitate for one second and yank that rope!
make sure you test it a couple of times so your sure it will work, so you won't mess up when you need to do it, they are smart and catch on real fast to what you are doing


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> box trap, not sure where the link is, seems to be not easy to find...which is irritating...it may take some time, but he will get hungry, as iwerdin has already said.


Here is the link:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*Happy Ending*

My wife caught the pigeon today, he was smart enough to return at least on our building. He didnt come back on the balcony and he didnt seem to recognise us.

It was some tough 24 hours.

Thank you all for all the advices. I have to say this site has brought me luck every time I posted a message.

Here is a picture "Trancalete in the woods".

THANK YOU EVERYBODY!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

That is great news, It is a beautiful pigeon, I'm glad he made it home safely. mindy


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

overmarco said:


> My wife caught the pigeon today, he was smart enough to return at least on our building. He didnt come back on the balcony and he didnt seem to recognise us.
> 
> It was some tough 24 hours.
> 
> ...


oh I see he is on safari looking for lost treasures there  very cute


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm so happy to hear that your pigeon made it back home! Your wife must have been clever and quick to catch him. I agree he's a handsome bird.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

I am so relieved your were able to catch your pigeon. They can escape from the smallest of spaces. Boddy and Ridewood here in the Uk sell rings which you can buy with your phone number on. Also they do a self inking wing stamp which you put your name and address on the inside of the wing and it is waterproof. Their phone number is 01723 585858 to ask for a catalogue to be sent. Or www.pigeons.co.uk. Jayne


----------

